# Woman who started CA wildfire



## Kanky (Sep 28, 2021)

I was grossed out after reading this and I don’t like to suffer alone. Enjoy!









						Woman charged with starting California's Fawn Fire while trying to boil water | CNN
					

Alexandra Souverneva faces a felony arson charge with an enhancement of committing arson during a state of emergency.




					www.cnn.com
				




Souverneva then became thirsty and found a *puddle of water in a dry creek bed, but the water allegedly had bear urine in it so she tried to filter the water with a tea bag,* the officer said.
"She said that didn't work so she attempted to make a fire to boil the water. She stated it was too wet for the fire to start. *She said she drank the water anyway *and then continued walking uphill from the creek bed," the complaint read.

Maybe she should consider and insanity plea.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 28, 2021)

^^yeah because she is an idiot


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Sep 28, 2021)

So more than 8500 acres of land burned, people losing their houses and having to evacuate because she was trying to drink bear pee? Woo chile


----------

